

How I Ended Up Sleeping on Mike Arrington's Couch - jayro
http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/sleeping-on-mike-arringtons-couch

======
nikcub
_"was finally able to secure a spot and in fact still remember Nivi not making
it onto the list in time and plaintively writing on the page, "Can't Nivi
come?"._

I remember this first party, pretty sure Nivi was living at the house at the
time.

And I ended up "crashing" at the house for 4 years.

~~~
jayro
Yeah, it was you! I couldn't remember your full name or Omnidrive for some
reason, but I remember you were sleeping in one of the bedrooms at the time.
Cool, I'll update the post.

------
khangtoh
So what happened to preezo? I noticed you weren't linking to the homepage
preezo.net but to [http://www.techmixer.com/online-powerpoint-presentation-
crea...](http://www.techmixer.com/online-powerpoint-presentation-creator-
preezo/) and that links to preezo.com.

~~~
jayro
The full story is told in my next post, which should be done tomorrow and will
be entitled "How I Screwed Up My Google Acquisition".

------
lowglow
'"So, when Arrington started hosting BBQs for anyone working on a startup who
might want to stop buy and do a little show and tell, I thought, "man, I got
to go to one of those."'

s/stop buy/stop by/

~~~
jayro
Fixed! It's amazing that no matter how carefully I check for mistakes like
that I never seem to be able to catch them all.

~~~
Shamiq
Had an english teacher explain a technique for slowing down enough so that you
can catch those mistakes. Read the piece, word by word, in reverse (last word
first). Then re-read sentence by sentence in reverse. Paragraphs, etc.

~~~
charrington
hard really is backwards reading

